# Rittersporn zurück schneiden?



## Jürgen E (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Freunde des __ Rittersporn,

wann soll man den Rittersporn für eine zweite Blüte zurück schneiden?
Und wie tief sollte man ihn abschneiden?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## pema (1. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hallo Jürgen,
wenn er verblüht ist und eine Handbreit über dem Boden.
petra


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Auf ca. 10 cm (Handbreit) zurückschneiden und etwas Dünger oder Kompost beigeben. Dann blüht er im Herbst ein zweites Mal, wenn auch nicht ganz so üppig.


----------



## Jürgen E (1. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hallo Maja, hallo Petra,

danke für die schnellen Antworten, dann werde ich mein Glück mal versuchen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Moin.

Manchmal lasse ich den Rittersporn auch stehen um die Samenkapseln ausreifen zu lassen.
Die zweite Blüte ist nach dem zurückschneiden meist erst im September, die Blüten sind im vergleich zu den Erstblüten eher unterentwickelt und kleiner!

lG;
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*



ich schneide den rittersporn gar nicht zurück. 

momentan blüht er hier, rückschnitt wäre also frühestens in der zweiten julihälfe, eher ende juli möglich. die 2 monate, die vom sommer dann noch verbleiben, reichen nicht für ne gute nachblüte aus.  daher lasse ich ihn stehen, die samenkapseln dran und freue mich, wenn im nächsten jahr irgendwo nachwuchs auftaucht.  zumal hier maximal 10% aller ritterspornpflanzen den winter überleben  da ist man froh, wenn irgendwo ne neue pflanze wächst.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

@Anja: Bei uns sind die schon seit drei Wochen abgeblüht!

Manchmal lasse ich 1-2 Stengel stehen zum nachreifen...der Rest wird abgekappt!


----------



## Jürgen E (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hallo,
ich habe den Rittersporn bei Werner gekauft. Sind bisher alle nach dem Winter wieder gekommen. In seinem Online-Shop hat er auch mal erklärt, warum die Rittersporne aus dem Gartenmarkt oder Baumarkt meistens  nicht wieder austreiben.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*





Echinopsis schrieb:


> @Anja: Bei uns sind die schon seit drei Wochen abgeblüht!




das ist wohl der berühmte unterschied zwischen westsibirien und dem rest der welt.  hier sind sie gerade richtig offen, teilwiese haben sie noch knospen. die fotos sind von heute:

   



Jürgen E schrieb:


> In seinem Online-Shop hat er auch mal erklärt, warum die Rittersporne aus dem Gartenmarkt oder Baumarkt meistens  nicht wieder austreiben.




mit ausnahme der 1jährigen gemüsepflanzen kaufe ich überhaupt keine pflanzen in bau- und gartenmärkten,  sondern nur bei guten versandgärtnereien. hier sind schlicht und einfach die winter zu kalt und durch den oft monatelangen dauerfrost auch zu trocken.


----------



## Jürgen E (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hallo Anja,

dann wird es wohl wirklich an den kälteren Wintern liegen.
Bei uns ist der Rittersporn auch schon seit 2-3 Wochen verblüht.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Mein Baumarktrittersporn treibt immer wierder aus 

Ebenso könnt ihr Lupinen runterschneiden, sie kommen auch im Herbst zur 2. Blüte.


----------



## heiko_243 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*



> In seinem Online-Shop hat er auch mal erklärt, warum die Rittersporne aus dem Gartenmarkt oder Baumarkt meistens nicht wieder austreiben.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe gut 3 Dutzend Rittersporne von Hornbach, Obi, Dehner, Quelle und einigen anderen Gartenmärkten im Garten gesetzt - verschiedenste Sorten. Ausnahmslos alle sind bisher auch nach den strengeren Wintern wieder ausgetrieben und kommen jedes Jahr noch kräftiger und breiter hoch.


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Das ist bei mir auch so.
Hab letztes Jahr drei Rittersporne "gerettet" aus einem Baumarkt, waren die letzten und sahen wirklich nicht mehr so richtig gut aus . Hab sie eingepflanzt und mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert - die sind in diesem Jahr wunderschön geworden mit vielen großen Blütenstängeln!


----------



## Jürgen E (5. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hallo

ich habe leider schlechte Erfahrung mit "günstigen" Ritterspornen gemacht.
Spätestens nach zwei Jahren kamen sie nicht mehr wieder.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hi Jürgen,

meißt liegt das aber an anderen Ursachen. Entweder es waren z.B. kurzlebige Pacific-Hybriden, oder wahrscheinlicher, die Schleimer waren schneller (__ Nacktschnecken sind der Todfeind von Rittersporn) Die frischen Blätter sind ein warer  Gourmetsnack für die Biester (und schneller als man gucken kann werden die Austriebe komplett vertilgt:beten)

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Rittersporn zurück schneiden?*

Hallo allerseits,
ich schließe mich Euren Meinungen an! Rittersporn kann man nach der Blüte mit einem "Remontierschnitt" zurückschneiden. Das sollte jetzt bald passiert sein, auf keinem Fall im August. Der Neuaustrieb ist schließlich derjenige, der die "Kraft" für den Winter sammeln muss. Weniger üppig austreibende Pflanzen würde ich daher schonen, damit sie im nächsten Jahr besser blühen. Diese würde ich nach der Blüte um selbige kürzen, damit sie keine unnötige Energie in die Samenbildung stecken. 
Dieses Jahr mit seinem zu trockenen Frühling ist somit grenzwertig für eine solche Maßnahme, man sollte so etwas nur bei ausreichender Erfahrung tun!


----------

